# Logitech Z906 or Sony DAV -DZ510



## fellowhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Friends I am pretty confused between these two models

Sony Home Theatre DZ-510

*sumaria.co.in/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/f/i/file_301.jpg

And 

Logitech UK - Speaker System Z906

*static.trustedreviews.com/9b1712|6840_logitech-z906-surround-sound-2.jpg

*I will mostly use these Speakers for watching Movies (Blu Rays) and Music.*

The thing that confusing me is that *SONY* selling their Home Theatre System with *1000 watt RMS* tag and on the other hand I came to know in many reviews that *Logitech Z906* are best available 5.1 speakers for PC but they are only noted *500 Watts RMS* .

Pls help me decide that which one will sound better as price is no issue.

Also I am planning to buy a 40 inch LED after 1 or 2 months so pls keep that in mind

Thanks in Advance ,
*Regards : Vishwajeet*


----------



## mayanksharma (Sep 7, 2011)

First of all, a friendly advice: try to keep your fonts and color normal. Making, a new thread is sufficient to catch member's attention. 

Now, coming to your query:
If you intend to use speakers with a PC, then look no further than Logitech Z906.
Otherwise, Sony is good with regular HDTVs.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2011)

I would say go for Logitech Z906. Better value for money.


----------



## fellowhacker (Sep 9, 2011)

But what about the wattage friends will the Sony one's sounds louder ??


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2011)

It looks like wattage wise, Sony one is better. but if you consider value for money then go with Logitech one.
Your call mate.


----------



## fellowhacker (Sep 15, 2011)

but i think they are almost prized same


----------

